# Looking for a hive stand idea..



## Hampton (Apr 24, 2007)

My hive stands are made from cement blocks. I like them but they are not exactly decorative if you know what I mean. The better half has asked me to replace the hive stands in our yard with ones that would look a bit better. so if there are any ideas out there bring em on, I'd appreciate it.

I thought about making ones out of synthetic decking material. What I like about the cement blocks is they are inexpensive, hold up to the weight, and easy to move and set up.


----------



## bakerboy (Apr 29, 2008)

How about putting vinyl siding on the cinder blocks ?


----------



## heaflaw (Feb 26, 2007)

I switched from cement blocks to 8' treated 2x6s. I'm glad I did. They look better and I get 3 or 4 on each. Level them well with a slight drop to the front so water will run off the top covers and out of the bottom boards if rain blows in. The 2x6s make a good place to set frames when checking or replacing.


----------



## HAB (May 17, 2008)




----------



## Nabber86 (Apr 15, 2009)

How about landscaping blocks from your local mega-home supply store?

They come in every size/color/texture imaginable:

http://lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productList&Ne=4294967294&category=Retaining+Wall&N=4294922116


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

My stands aren't so pretty, but I like hives setting on rails, 16 to 20 inches off the ground is nice.


----------



## paul.h (Aug 9, 2008)

Walter Kelly is going to sell hive stands made of angle iron. They should be in the new catalog. I saw them and they look nice. I do not know the cost.


----------



## mac (May 1, 2005)

HAB. Are those robber screens on most of your hives. I am wondering, if they all have screens don't they figure out how to get into the other hives in short order?????


----------



## CentralPAguy (Feb 8, 2009)

RayMarler said:


> My stands aren't so pretty, but I like hives setting on rails, 16 to 20 inches off the ground is nice.


RayMarler,

I had a friend who used Rails for his hives, but his bottom board didn't have a lip on it to keep it from sliding off the rails. We almost lost one as we tried to put Formic Acid Pads on.

I didn't realize that you were in Marysville - I have an uncle who lives in that town as well. he is getting up there and I was looking at visiting him sometime in 2010. Perhaps you wouldn't mind a fellow beek stopping in and visiting you and your beeyards as well.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

http://www.bushfarms.com/beesmisc.htm#hivestand


----------



## throrope (Dec 18, 2008)

I like rounded treated landscape timbers. Three eight footers make two individual stands. I cut Two in quarters and the other into 16 inch +/- lengths. Then I nail/screw/bolt them together Lincoln log like 24" on 16" on 24". I align the side rails of the bottom boards on the flats of the 24" top logs. At $3.50 a timber they look nice, are one piece, are easy to level and don't rot.


----------



## Velbert (Mar 19, 2006)

Concrete Block #1 hands down if you are on permanent location I'm short so 1 block high is just wright if you have a couple of deep broods and 3 or 4 medium supers put it kinda high.

I like to place my colonies far enough apart so I can work from at least 1 side.

Can face them at different directions to keep drifting down.

They are more stable I have seen a few disasters with stands when high winds come along or they start getting heavy and all fall over (ouch)

I would get my wife to help with a plane to make them look better by painting them or she may have an idea in make one out of some landscaping timbers what ever way you go the Single stands I like best for working them and being able to face in a slight different direction keeping down drifting


----------



## Mike S (Dec 25, 2009)

Hope you are having a good Christmas Paul, Warm weather around the corner, well not as long as it has been !


----------



## djhiban12 (Dec 6, 2008)

try a cutting up a wide tree trunk into slices it would look quite cool.


----------



## waynesgarden (Jan 3, 2009)

Perhaps a simple solution would be to keep the concrete blocks that I assume are doing a good job of supporting your hives and disguise them with some lattice made with thin strips of pressure treated wood. Big box stores sell them in 4'x8' and 2'x8' pieces that you could cut to length and simply wire together at the ends.

Wayne


----------



## NDnewbeek (Jul 4, 2008)

When I only had two hives, I built tables (background) (figuring if the hives didn't make it - I would have functional work furniture!). Now that I am hooked though, I build stands with 4x4 legs and integrated landing boards (foreground), mostly because I like the way they look and my daughter (4) can paint the landing boards. I had a lot of scrap 4x4 after I completed our fence - so I just put it to use.

http://picasaweb.google.com/mshaughnessy/Bees#5419382889931743458


----------



## Jim Koenig (Dec 18, 2009)

I use treated 4x6 timbers cut to 24". My wife is picky how things look in the yard and she had no complaints.

I don't like to have my hives sitting so high because when you get 3 to 4 honey supers on them in July then I have to lift the full supers from about chest high and its hard on my back. 

If the hive is on a slope one of he 4x6 can be rotated 90 degrees to help level the hive.


----------



## wxton (May 27, 2009)

NDnewbeek,
My hive stands look almost Idendical. I love having a large deck for my hives to sit on...makes a good place to set things and doesn't look half bad.


----------



## hillhousehoney (Oct 7, 2008)

Good Morning Hampton:
Here is a link to pictures of my hive stands. Have lots a critters around our house, including the neighbors cows, that are always out. This makes them pretty secure and more difficult for Bessie to knock over. They are about 18" off the ground, so there is no bending. Screened bottom boards a screwed down to the 2x6's. I can still see in at 7 medium boxes high. Higher than that, then I need a step. hhh

http://www.geodes4u.com/hivepics.html


----------



## Hampton (Apr 24, 2007)

Thanks again guys. I have a lot to think about. Right now I'm leaning towards putting lattice around them. I'll send pictures when I'm done.


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

I use pallets. If my hives are stationary, I use the small pallets, if I am moving them, I use the large pallets with four hives ea. on them. If you look around, many businesses will give you the pallets for free. I have hundreds stacked and covered with those blue/green tarps you can buy at lowes or home depot. As the pallets wear out, I replace them with the ones in reserve (under the tarps) and throw the old ones on a burn pile for a summer camp fire.
For me, less expensive is the only option I consider.


----------



## Eyeshooter (Mar 8, 2008)

I've used pressure treated 4x4 posts for the legs and pt 2x4s for the platforms. I make the 6' long and about 11" high in the back and 10.5" in the front so water runs off. This way I can space 3 hives on each riser. They are weatherproof, functional and look fine. Here's a pic...

Good luck, 

John


----------



## Mike S (Dec 25, 2009)

Eyeshooter, hill househoney, Very nice and attractive functional hive stands ! I might have to build a couple of those myself.


----------



## Brenda (Nov 23, 2006)

For guys using 4x4 posts, are you burying those in the ground or just sitting them on top of the ground?


----------



## hillhousehoney (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi Brenda:
The posts are pressure treated, and yes, they are burried in the ground. I rented a post hole digger, and put them in about 3 feet plus. Very sturdy.
Timothy


----------



## mcooper (Dec 3, 2009)

That's what I just did today (1/2/2010) when I moved my bees to where I'm in school at. The rear cinder blocks are perpendicular to the front ones. I like it this high as I'm tall and need the extra height over ground to lift the hives.

It's not pretty, but it gets the job done.


----------



## Rob73 (Apr 19, 2009)

If you are looking for the best looking hive stand, I think the one at the White House is the best. Here is a link to some photos. 

http://www.tonitoni.org/photos26.html

A bit on the tall side for me, but a dandy way of anchoring them to the ground.

Rob


----------



## Ron Mann (Jul 17, 2009)

I am getting two NUCs of bees this coming Feb/March.

We have a lot of skunks patrolling the area at night.

Will 12 inch cinder blocks standing on thier ends be high enough to keep these varmints out of the hives?


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

> It's not pretty, but it gets the job done.


I think it looks realy good. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hampton (Apr 24, 2007)

that looks nice eyeshooter.


----------



## Eyeshooter (Mar 8, 2008)

Thanks, Hamption! They are very easy to make and only take about 60 minutes. As mine are made of pressure treated lumber, they are incredibly heavy and absolutely do not move. The only digging I do is just enough to level them. I build them so the back is 1/2" taller than the front to assist water run off. As they are 6' long, I can easily put 3 hives on each.

The fence around them is a great deterrent for our resident black bear and is powered by a solar charger. I keep it up year round. After being informed by the ladies that they do not appreciate someone using a string trimmer near their abodes I put 3-4" of wood chips down to keep the woods from growing back.


----------



## standman (Mar 14, 2008)

Ron Mann said:


> We have a lot of skunks patrolling the area at night.
> 
> Will 12 inch cinder blocks standing on thier ends be high enough to keep these varmints out of the hives?


I have skunks in my area, but they have not been a real problem so far. My hives are on pallets sitting on 8x8x16 blocks. The blocks are only one high, so the hives are only 12 inches off the ground. You might use the search function to find other threads on the skunk subject.


----------



## ChrisApiary (Dec 7, 2009)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=30535663&id=1560471572
If I did it right here are some pictures of some hives and stands I just finished almost all out of scrap wood I rounded up. This explains the various wood colors.Pine,cypress,walnut,birch...But the price is unbeatable.


----------



## chillardbee (May 26, 2005)

Something you might try, if your going for something that looks nice, is building a type of deck for the bees. Basicly it would act as a pallet. On top of that you could use the hive stands that have the angled alighting board, these add a nice touch to a hive.

http://www.mannlakeltd.com/ProductDetail.asp?idproduct=WW-305

This is the hive stand I'm talking about.


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Used pallets are the answer to my needs. I rotate them out as needed and back fill them from local businesses that are glad to get rid of them.


----------

